# For Toasty & Hammernhonks



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So I've read all about TTS shot on the internet and I drank the Kool-Aid and bought some from Toasty. Well after today I am in search of 28ga Anonymous meetings in the greater SLC area.

I set out this morning on a sub gauge Honker hunt with my trusty LW 1100 skeet gun. Thinking I would need birds inside the 25 yard mark I laid in my blind and patiently waited. Passing up a couple of opportunities outside the 25 yard line I said to myself B.S. pull the trigger if they float out in front me again. Next 4 pack floated over the top at 35-40 yards, first shot was a miss, second bark of the little 28 connected and I was to stunned to shoot again looking at that big honk falling out of the sky. I must say I am totally amazed at what 13/16oz of TSS #8 shot can do to a goose outside of the 35 yard range. 

This hunt this morning just cost me another gun. I need a new synthetic model 28ga for waterfowling. I don't want to ruin this Rem 1100 I took today. 

I'm sure the boys at Remington back in 1975 never thought this little LW 1100 would be a goose killer when they boxed it & shipped it out


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, ya gotta love that. 

I didn't know 1100s had screw-in chokes in 1975.

.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Cool, ya gotta love that.
> 
> I didn't know 1100s had screw-in chokes in 1975.
> 
> .


 wyogoob you are correct on the barrel. I bought this gun a few years ago with a fixed skeet choke barrel. It soon became my main 5 stand gun. So I bought a Remchoke barrel for it. In hindsight it probably would of been cheaper to buy a new Sporting model 1100


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Awesome. I remember you looking at me like I had gone crazy when I told you the #8s would do the job. I am glad you gave them a shot and hammered the geese. I tried #8s this year, but ended up switching to 1oz TSS #7s in my 28ga weatherby and was very happy with them.

So when are you going to take me with you so we can line up 8 geese and 2 28ga shotguns? I'll supply the shells.:grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am thinking about drinking the kool aid myself.....However I won't be going with a 28 I am currently trying to find a 20 gauge full size 870 Wingmaster with screw in chokes...the older the better. I would like to find one that is 3" capable but will consider one that is 2 3/4" if the deal is right....then I can try some of them anti aircraft range shells Toasty and Hammerin seem to lay them out with.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> wyogoob you are correct on the barrel. I bought this gun a few years ago with a fixed skeet choke barrel. It soon became my main 5 stand gun. So I bought a Remchoke barrel for it. In hindsight it probably would of been cheaper to buy a new Sporting model 1100


Thanks. I kinda collect the older model LW 1100s, especially the mahogany-stock ones from the early 70s, and thought I had missed some models. 

.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Heck it would have killed them just as dead at 50 yards out of your 28 gauge that is some mean stuff. I had a hen mallard that crashed about 70 yards out with some steel shot I put in 13HW#4 put it a little over it's head and whamo dead duck very mean stuff. I am starting buy some TSS for my 28 for this next season:mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Right on Jerry!!!


There is just nothing like touching off that little light load thinking no way I'll kill that bird them bam, the goose just crumples like a sack and hits the earth.....dang I love it!!!!

Great to see another believe out enjoying the little 28 in the marsh!!!

Great job!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Now I want to get some components for the 410. 

Goob Do you have a vintage LW 1100 - 410 in your collection? I've always wanted to get my hands on one of those


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> I am thinking about drinking the kool aid myself.....However I won't be going with a 28 I am currently trying to find a 20 gauge full size 870 Wingmaster with screw in chokes...the older the better.  I would like to find one that is 3" capable but will consider one that is 2 3/4" if the deal is right....then I can try some of them anti aircraft range shells Toasty and Hammerin seem to lay them out with.


My old man has just what your looking for. I'm afraid it is not within your reach however. Considering he has informed me I will have to pry it from his dead fingers once he expires. Im not kidding when I say this gun is pristine! Like new out of the box. Only had maybe 2 boxes of shells through it. He acts like its the watch that was passed down on Pulp Fiction. I get it though. Ill keep trying....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the good goose shoot...

Forgive my ignorance but, TTS ammo?


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

TSS and a red dot for turkey....................they call it pixie dust for a reason.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Where would an interested party find TSS for sale, and reloading data?
Later, 
Kev


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Kev, 

PM Sent


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Congrats on the good goose shoot...
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but, TTS ammo?


Tungsten super shot or tss. Its almost pure tungsten and double the density of lead shot allowing you to drop way down in shot size and payload but still having more then enough penetration to easily kill even a large bird like a goose.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

kev said:


> Where would an interested party find TSS for sale, and reloading data?
> Later,
> Kev


Toasty here on the forum is your local source for TSS.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I never thought that #8 shot would stone a goose over 35 yards until I tried it. The down fall is the price. Buying the Cheddite hulls, TPS wads and only loading 13/16 oz payload my cost per shell was over $3 lol

Next hunt I'm trying Heavy Weight 13 and see how that works


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Next hunt I'm trying Heavy Weight 13 and see how that works


You won't be disappointed. I've run the 7/8 oz 4 shot load all season and I'm just stoning the geese with it.

The last three days of hunting though haven't been fair to the geese as I've been landing them at 20 to 25 yards and head shooting them with it lol.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Just curious, how do y'all afford to shoot geese with them? 

My cost for turkey loads was like $9-10 a shell, must be a different recipe?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

SCtransplant said:


> Just curious, how do y'all afford to shoot geese with them?
> 
> My cost for turkey loads was like $9-10 a shell, must be a different recipe?


Your shooting what, at least 1 1/2 oz of shot where we're only using 13/16 of an ounce of shot.

I use the hw13 on geese because I can load it at about $1.25 a round in the 7/8 oz load. I shoot a fair number of geese but not enough too break the bank. I figure I spend more in gas in one trip on some hunts then I do in shooting hw13 shells the entire season at geese.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JerryH said:


> I never thought that #8 shot would stone a goose over 35 yards until I tried it. The down fall is the price. Buying the Cheddite hulls, TPS wads and only loading 13/16 oz payload my cost per shell was over $3 lol
> 
> Next hunt I'm trying Heavy Weight 13 and see how that works


I actually watched my dad drop a snow goose stone cold dead back in the lead shot days with #9 lead shot at about 40 yards. Obviously it was a head shot and with #9 and full choke with a 12 gauge it surely was a clean head shot. We carried #9 for early teal and worked a number on them.

I am interested in the HW13 because I seriously doubt my abilities to consistently hit a duck or goose out past 50ish yards.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

hamernhonkers said:


> Your shooting what, at least 1 1/2 oz of shot where we're only using 13/16 of an ounce of shot.
> 
> I use the hw13 on geese because I can load it at about $1.25 a round in the 7/8 oz load. I shoot a fair number of geese but not enough too break the bank. I figure I spend more in gas in one trip on some hunts then I do in shooting hw13 shells the entire season at geese.


Got it.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I would pay ten bucks a shell if I could limit on geese every time shells are the cheapest part of hunting Waders $200 gun $1500 boat $20.000 How did you pay $9 a shell ?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> You won't be disappointed. I've run the 7/8 oz 4 shot load all season and I'm just stoning the geese with it.
> 
> The last three days of hunting though haven't been fair to the geese as I've been landing them at 20 to 25 yards and head shooting them with it lol.


 Line their heads up! Sometimes you can get 2fers and 3fers LOL


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang you Jerry...and your 28 gauge goose-killin machine! If you guys keep tempting us with those 28's, I will be forced to buy one and take a big gulp of the Kool-Aid. I'm a little short on the cash right now so just stop tempting me already!
R


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Line their heads up! Sometimes you can get 2fers and 3fers LOL


Lol that may or may not have happened twice this week


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Dang you Jerry...and your 28 gauge goose-killin machine! If you guys keep tempting us with those 28's, I will be forced to buy one and take a big gulp of the Kool-Aid. I'm a little short on the cash right now so just stop tempting me already!
> R


It's only money hehe.....do it! Do it!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

rjefre said:


> Dang you Jerry...and your 28 gauge goose-killin machine! If you guys keep tempting us with those 28's, I will be forced to buy one and take a big gulp of the Kool-Aid. I'm a little short on the cash right now so just stop tempting me already!
> R


 Jeff you've already taken that step into sub-gauge hunting. You might as well take it one step further on certain specialty hunts. I've only have a few 28ga waterfowl hunts under my belt so far. But I'm already looking into another 28 gun just for waterfowling. The duck hunts I did with just plain ole #5 & &6 steel loads and it worked just fine. I kept my shots inside 30/35 yards. I think steel shot loads will work well for me on duck hunts where I'll be selective and watch my range

For the goose hunt I wanted it to be humane. I didn't want to sail birds that would later die. Toasty told me about #8 & #9 TSS and explained its killing power. My first thought was 8 shot is for the clays range. Tungsten is a whole new ball game. It reminds me of the killing power of the lead days. I've never been a long range shooter. In your face feet down is what gets my blood pumping. Hopefully I get to try out my HW13 loads in the 28 before the season is over.

Last fall John and I had a phenomenal week in Canada shooting the 20's. We got under a several swirling sucking vortex's (as you would call them). The hitch breaster is still holding up. We were shooting Remington 3" 1oz #2 steel shot just because of their fall rebate and Roger's price. It was raining Snows to the point we got sick of the cleaning schedule. Fall of 2016 the mighty 28 is going north of the 49th Parallel to raise havoc on Snows, Specks and Lessers or at least try to lol


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

SCtransplant said:


> Just curious, how do y'all afford to shoot geese with them?
> 
> My cost for turkey loads was like $9-10 a shell, must be a different recipe?


I hunted ducks this year with a steel and TSS duplex load that is about .95 cents. I just counted up and I shot 200 rounds of the duplex loads. It was much more effective than when I hunted with steel alone for birds outside of 30 yards. There are shot types and things that can be done to reduce your cost quite a bit over your $9 turkey loads.

FYI, I buy TSS in bulk to save money for use myself, but end up selling some it off. PM for details.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

toasty said:


> I hunted ducks this year with a steel and TSS duplex load that is about .95 cents. I just counted up and I shot 200 rounds of the duplex loads. It was much more effective than when I hunted with steel alone for birds outside of 30 yards. There are shot types and things that can be done to reduce your cost quite a bit over your $9 turkey loads.
> 
> FYI, I buy TSS in bulk to save money for use myself, but end up selling some it off. PM for details.


 If you care to share I'd be interested in more info on your duplex loads? Thanks


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Jeff you've already taken that step into sub-gauge hunting. You might as well take it one step further on certain specialty hunts. I've only have a few 28ga waterfowl hunts under my belt so far. But I'm already looking into another 28 gun just for waterfowling. The duck hunts I did with just plain ole #5 & &6 steel loads and it worked just fine. I kept my shots inside 30/35 yards. I think steel shot loads will work well for me on duck hunts where I'll be selective and watch my range
> 
> For the goose hunt I wanted it to be humane. I didn't want to sail birds that would later die. Toasty told me about #8 & #9 TSS and explained its killing power. My first thought was 8 shot is for the clays range. Tungsten is a whole new ball game. It reminds me of the killing power of the lead days. I've never been a long range shooter. In your face feet down is what gets my blood pumping. Hopefully I get to try out my HW13 loads in the 28 before the season is over.
> 
> Last fall John and I had a phenomenal week in Canada shooting the 20's. We got under a several swirling sucking vortex's (as you would call them). The hitch breaster is still holding up. We were shooting Remington 3" 1oz #2 steel shot just because of their fall rebate and Roger's price. It was raining Snows to the point we got sick of the cleaning schedule. Fall of 2016 the mighty 28 is going north of the 49th Parallel to raise havoc on Snows, Specks and Lessers or at least try to lol


Nice hunt, Jer! Don't tell me you're going to shoot TSS at sky carp. That just ain't right.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

maybe I missed it, but are there some quality factory loads that will get the job done? what is the price per box? 28 will be my next purchase! I shoot a 20 exclusively now, and it is a duck/goose killing machine...
E


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Eric I saw some 10 rnd boxes of Heavy shot #6 at Gallensons for $30 a box. Other than that Winchester #6 or #7 steel clay loads. 

You can reload 28ga lead clay loads for a fraction of the factory ammo. If you plan on shooting a 28 much plan on reloading. 

Paddler your a 28 killer. Post some pics


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Now I want to get some components for the 410.
> 
> Goob Do you have a vintage LW 1100 - 410 in your collection? I've always wanted to get my hands on one of those


I have a LW 1100 410 but not vintage. I'm looking for early 70s LW 1100 .410 in mahogany. They didn't make too many of them. 'As new' condition used mahogany ones are $1200 up to $2000. Most of them out there are skeet choke. I don't want a skeet choke.

I'm also looking for a Rem model 11-48 .410 with vent rib, mod or improved cyl.

.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Eric I saw some 10 rnd boxes of Heavy shot #6 at Gallensons for $30 a box. Other than that Winchester #6 or #7 steel clay loads.
> 
> You can reload 28ga lead clay loads for a fraction of the factory ammo. If you plan on shooting a 28 much plan on reloading.
> 
> Paddler your a 28 killer. Post some pics


I didn't hunt even once with a 28 this year. I think I killed everything with a 20. Here's a photo from a while back, we were shooting the #6 steel load. Can't believe they get $16/box for this stuff:





I did shoot a double on geese, and three total with this cute little Beretta 20 gauge BL-4 and steel #6s. Not a 28, but I thought it was cool. I think I'd choke knowing my shells cost $3 each. Probably wouldn't hit a thing.:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> If you care to share I'd be interested in more info on your duplex loads? Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Those Italians make beautiful canoe paddles lol


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Stimmy said:


> maybe I missed it, but are there some quality factory loads that will get the job done? what is the price per box? 28 will be my next purchase! I shoot a 20 exclusively now, and it is a duck/goose killing machine...
> E


I kick myself when I have to say this but hevi shot offers both hevi shot and a steel loading called hevi steel. The hevi shot in 4 shot will kill geese all day long. I haven't tried the hevi steel loading but it's a 5/8 oz load of 4 shot that should handle any duck to a solid 30 yards.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Easily in the top 5 hunts of my life time!! Incredible day with great company. Thanks again for that John. PM sent. 
Later,
Kev


----------

